# startup settings to disable internet connection



## chadw (Nov 25, 2005)

I am trying to create a setup that is optimized for video editing.

After creating a new user account in Windows XP with certain startup programs disabled in the registry, my last step is to somehow make sure the computer is completely disconnected from the internet while logged in to this user account. 

The video setup requires me to disable all firewalls and virus software so I don't want to be vulnerable while I'm in that mode. 

Can you tell me how to completely shut down the connection short of unplugging the network cable?

Also, if I can do it in the registry so it will come up that way with that user acocunt, it would be great!

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can simply disable the NIC in Network Properties.


----------

